
Pride and Prejudice and Z-scores - rhema
http://blog.revolutionanalytics.com/2016/04/pride-and-prejudice-and-z-scores.html
======
twic
The post is a brief summary of an article by the person who did the analysis:

[http://juliasilge.com/blog/If-I-Loved-NLP-
Less/](http://juliasilge.com/blog/If-I-Loved-NLP-Less/)

Which goes into considerably more detail, and has animated GIFs.

